# Stolen bikes alert....



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/lacyclingbuyandsell/permalink/380517392110380/

Please do share... Yes they are my bikes...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

that sucks. From a home? Car? Good luck...

here's the details for the non-Facebookers:

These 2 bikes were stolen this morning at appx 4am in Arcadia along with an extra set of Zipp FireCrest 202 clinchers wheels.

2014 Cannondale SuperSix Evo Serial ‪#‎JM35488‬
Frame size: 56cm
Color: BBQ Black / Charcoal
Campagnolo Super Record 11spd groupset
Cannondale SiSL2 crankset
Zipp 202 FC clinchers / 303 FC tubulars / 404 FC tubulars (all with black stealth decals)
ENVE seatpost / stem / handlebar
Fizik Antares 00 saddle
Elite Soir carbon bottle cage x2
Time iclic2 pedals


2012 Cannondale CAAD 10 Serial ‪#‎QM88048‬
Frame size: 56cm
Color: Brushed Aluminum
Campagnolo Chorus 11spd groupset (Super Record brakes)
Cannondale SISL crankset
Zipp 202 FC clinchers / 303 FC tubulars / 404 FC tubulars (all with black stealth decals)
FSA K-Force seatpost / stem / handlebar
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle
Cannondale EVO carbon bottle cage x2


----------

